# Roman the gsd/Sharky the kitty



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

This is a really cute video of Roman the gsd & Sharky the kitten:
http://www.youtube.com/user/julie1171


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Awwww..that is adorrable!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: ZissoAwwww..that is adorrable!


I'm in love w/Roman too.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Very cute. It looks like Roman needs a bath and a good brushing! Maybe they could teach Sharky that!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

So cute!


----------

